# Feeding baby CRS



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi guys

My 1st crs had her babies on saturday.Yesterday during the weekly water change I saw 4-5 tiny dots of red n white moving around they were babies!!!
I already have shirakura chi ebi for babies. 
http://www.shirakura-shop.de/en/shirakura_chi_ebi_baby_shrimp_food_feed_nutrition.htm

How much do I feed ? Everyday ?

I am waiting for 2 berried females to have babies most probably next week.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Congratulations!!! Baby crs look soooo cute!! 
I have my first berried crs too, a no entry, she will have babies very soon I hope  
The website says one level spoon daily for a 60cm aquarium, and adjust depending on how many shrimp u have, lol a little vague...I got Mosura Gravidas from Igor, And its labelled very similar, and ive been using 1/2 the dose since i only have a few crs in a small tank..


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

feed them 1/4 dose every other day


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi there, 

Just wanted to know if it was necessary to feed baby CRS? I have tons of baby cherry and yellow shrimp and I never feed them anything special aside from what I feed the parents. I assumed this would be the case with baby CRS as well, however, I keep on getting berried CRS but I dont see any babies. I was wondering if maybe, its because I need to feed them special baby food?


----------



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes u have to feed CRS babies to increase their percentage of survival. I feed Shirakura Mimina Breeder 1/4 tsp.(came with the food) everyday. Till now I've 3 females with shrimplets I can already see a few in the tank. Also found 2 newly berried 2day. 
I never fed the yellow and cherry babies but CRS, CBS and tigers have to be fed.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

there is always altrnative, try ground boiled spinach it really helps for the babies.


----------

